
Show HN: The easy way to track and visualise your mental wellbeing - xadz
https://vividwell.com/
======
xadz
Hi all! I’d love to share my latest passion project with you..

For a long time I have put up with severe anxiety and recently much more acute
OCD. As a bit of a data nerd I wanted an app that would help me to track the
effects that lifestyle has on mental health and also give a more objective
view of the effectiveness of medicines and therapy.

I built it for myself but I hope that by making it public it will help at
least one other person better understand their mental wellbeing on a road to
recovery. You can sign-up for free at
[https://vividwell.com/](https://vividwell.com/).

Please pass it on if you know someone who could make use of it! 🧠

Early stages so far but lots more features in the pipeline. In the next few
days I am introducing PHQ-9 & GAD-7 tests. Also scheduled are Fitbit and
Amazon Alexa integrations.

No budget for native app store apps yet but I have gone to a great deal of
effort to ensure that the process is very smooth as a homescreen web app for
now!

------
dziungles
Hey, I like the idea, but I have some problems with the site.

First - I don't see a preview/explanation how it works.

To see it, I need to register. But the registration form is heavy and
uninviting.

Also, the particles effect on the main page feels like a scammy ICO.

